# stomp pads. . .



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

Are these really neccisary? which ones do you recommend and which have you used? Is it weird that i want to keep my back foot straped in when skating instead of front? would you advise against this? i have always pushed mongo on my longboard so that just feels natural. . . . where on the deck should i position the stomp bad after i buy one? AND lastley. . is it just me or does snowolf give some damn god advice and instruction. . .


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Not vital, use traction dots/studs (they allow you to customize your traction), HAHA MONGO, put the stomp pad/dots/studs where you would normally place your non-strapped foot.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

ok well spiked stomp pads are the best imo... i have none on my board now i gotta get some.. my old burtom custom i had a "hot legz" stomp pad.. but as for the footing thing.. when i first started snowboarding i wanted to use the back foot too... but alot of instructors advised against it..you have less balance and getting on and off thelift would be a pain because your back foot would twist all funky when your getting on, and when your getting off your back foot would have to lift almost the entire weght of your board.. when you use your front foot you only have to turn sideways in the chair and lift your foot up a bit.. after that (if you can ride with your front foot strapped in and your back foot on the stomp pad) its smooth sailing..


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

Pros: Less likely to fall of fwhen exiting chairlift, but if you're good enough you can do without it. Also, if your doing some tricks with no foot you can land on it.

Cons: Can ruin the looks of your board.

My "stomp pad" is just two minature Burton symbols. So they don't look terrible, and still help.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> Not vital, use traction dots/studs (they allow you to customize your traction), HAHA MONGO put the stomp pad/dots/studs where you would normally place your non-strapped foot.


 i know you did not just make fun of me for pushing mongo! I used to push MILES and MILES every day and for some odd reason i found pushing with my left foot to be a lot more powerfull. im talkind 5+ miles a day without bombing hills. . . so i guess you need to initiate turns with your front foot not ur back so i need to glide or "skate" like every one else does? now can i plz see pictures of where on ur boards u place your stomp bads.:cheeky4:


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm curious as to how you intend to push mongo on a snowboard.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

well i would un strap my front foot and leave my back foot straped at the lift line


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

alias_ak88 said:


> now can i plz see pictures of where on ur boards u place your stomp bads.:cheeky4:


These are the studs that you can place on your board with any design
if i was you i would get these 
http://www.s2as.com/uploads/dakine_pyramid_stud_stomp_pad.jpg










the green board i bought with the stomp pad their
and then the k2 fuse i put the studs on where u can see a couple of them on the board


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

I think strapping your back foot as opposed to your front foot could be dangerous. Just the mechanics of it. Unless you're gonna get off the lift riding switch. You could catch the nose of your board on the exit hill and end up with a bum knee or ankle. You would have to stay really concious of keeping that nose up. With your front foot strapped in, obviously the nose of your board just stays up on it's own. I mean do what you want, nobody can tell you what feels right for you. But I think once you get out there you'll find that keeping it normal is just easier. 

Your stomp pad needs to go wherever you're going to place your unstrapped foot in order for you to have control over yourself and your board as to not injur yourself or more importantly anyone else.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

DaKine makes a killer of a stop pad. super sharps spikes that have never frozen over on me. 

I use them as it helps me control my board while skating it and getting off lifts. Not a necessity but its a nice mental help to me knoing my back foot isn't going to slide out on me.


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

I had a transparent one with spikes on my old board... Have to go back to Mt. High to buy another one, ahahah


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

forum_jiblet said:


> ok well spiked stomp pads are the best imo... i have none on my board now i gotta get some.. my old burtom custom i had a "hot legz" stomp pad.. but as for the footing thing.. when i first started snowboarding i wanted to use the back foot too... but alot of instructors advised against it..you have less balance and getting on and off thelift would be a pain because your back foot would twist all funky when your getting on, and when your getting off your back foot would have to lift almost the entire weght of your board.. when you use your front foot you only have to turn sideways in the chair and lift your foot up a bit.. after that (if you can ride with your front foot strapped in and your back foot on the stomp pad) its smooth sailing..


did you not read what i said about pumping mongo..


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Why are you talking to yourself?


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

why ARE you talking to yourself? lol and i swear to god if one of you disses on pushing mongo again. . it is SO on. i pushed over 5 miles aday regular mongo and will kill any body in a downhill race. . . just puttin it out there


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

stomp pads aren't necessary at all. I'm strapped in goofy but ride regular. It's weird I know, started boarding at age 9 and was setup funky but now it feels natural. So that means that I'm getting off the chairlift riding switch, without a stomp pad, and its been fine.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*Some options from Dakine*


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

for the pads i used to use, i would get the regular sized one and cut it down to about a third of its original size. with considered placement onto yer plank, you never need a pad to be as big as its original size.

with this in mind, the individual stud fixings are wicked.

with that said however, with greater confidence in your one foot skating / traversing.... you can forego a pad altogether and simply flex your groin to push your loose foot against the inside of the binder it is usually strapped into.

so no, pads aren't vital and as with most things (inclusive of mongo-ity) it is personal preference. altho i do think life would be easier with your rear foot unstrapped.....


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

If you get along fine without one, don't get one. If you need one, get one. If you think they look cool, get one whether you need it or not. If you think they look lame, learn to ride without one. It's up to you...simple as that.

I've never used one except for the first few rental boards I learned on. I just never got one when I had my own board and never have a problem.


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

A stomp pad came with my Rome Targas. It is pretty nice looking and matches my Flag 163. The rome symbol cut out from the rest of the pad. I want to put just the Symbol cut out parts on my board, but they won't really stick to it. Are there any tricks to putting the stomp pad on? I feel like an idiot.


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

I have a stomp pad on my board and I like it. Mine has spikes so I have a better grip. I think they're useful but everyone has their own opinion.


----------



## friends (Apr 6, 2008)

a stomp pad came with my 390's. You would peel out shapes if you want so i did. since the tail of my board is white i was able to make out a smiley face, the stomp pad was black. i put it on the the tail so if im ahead of you, you know im smileing. haha

anyways i enjoy having one as long as it isnt olbvious, i dont like stomp pads that show at all. when its there and you need it its nice. sometimes you just dont know when you will need it. i have noticed that since i first snowboarded, and still to this day.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

alias_ak88 said:


> why ARE you talking to yourself? lol and i swear to god if one of you disses on pushing mongo again. . it is SO on. i pushed over 5 miles aday regular mongo and will kill any body in a downhill race. . . just puttin it out there


umm i push mongo when i skate.. but snowboarding its all reg..


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

friends said:


> a stomp pad came with my 390's. You would peel out shapes if you want so i did. since the tail of my board is white i was able to make out a smiley face, the stomp pad was black. i put it on the the tail so if im ahead of you, you know im smileing. haha
> 
> anyways i enjoy having one as long as it isnt olbvious, i dont like stomp pads that show at all. when its there and you need it its nice. sometimes you just dont know when you will need it. i have noticed that since i first snowboarded, and still to this day.


my hotlegs stomp pad was flashy but it was red n white.. my board at the time was red n black so it flowed..


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

*I use a Demon Vixen stomp pad. its the best one I have use yet. I dont think one is needed but its nice to have.​*


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

wow i cant believe this thread made it to three pages long. . so i have gathered this. . dont push mongo, do it like every on else does or you might get ripped off the lift and shatter your ankle. . . also get stomp pads if you want to dont if you dont. . . so do stomp pads just have adheisive on the bottom or do u screw them on or what???


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

*Adhesive, just stick it to your board, but wait about 24 hours if you can or else it may fall off​*


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

right on. . . i will keep that in mind. . i only have one board shop in my town so i will see what they have to offer me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

Clean the surface of the board with a mild cleanser or warm soap and water. Be sure to remove all the cleanser residue before applying the stomp.

Also, using a blow dryer, heat the board where you plan on placing the stomp before applying the pad. This will ensure a stronger hold on the pad and will also reduce the cure time.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

= The Best


Not sure if I'm going to put one on my new board. Gonna try going without one first, but if I do get one, I'm definitely going to consider another Dakine Spike stomp pad. The spikes are big and gnarly, no chance of slipping.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

*Stomps*

There are horror stories of doing the splits. I probably hurts.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

zakk said:


> DaKine makes a killer of a stop pad. super sharps spikes that have never frozen over on me.
> 
> I use them as it helps me control my board while skating it and getting off lifts. Not a necessity but its a nice mental help to me knoing my back foot isn't going to slide out on me.


I second that. I use Dakine on both my Lib and Gnu and they are awsome. As long as you follow the directions to put them on they wont come off. Put mine on two years ago and Im now entering my third season and through all the beating it takes they are still stuck on their strong.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

Bought some Dakine studs yesterday


----------



## Perpetual3am (Nov 19, 2007)

Using stomp pads instead of bindings is just dumb.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

^^^That's funny


----------

